# Introducing...Little Sister



## Fetch

Thanks to Terrormaster, Otaku and others for help with the mechanics.

video :: ls4_converted.flv video by Bucket-of-Terror - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid337.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid337.photobucket.com/albums/n368/Bucket-of-Terror/video/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@n368/Bucket-of-Terror/video/ls4_converted

Here's a closer look at her lovely face:

video :: ls5_converted.flv video by Bucket-of-Terror - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid337.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid337.photobucket.com/albums/n368/Bucket-of-Terror/video/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@n368/Bucket-of-Terror/video/ls5_converted

You would think that such a simple animation would be easy, but no such luck. Here's the thread where we discussed the movement: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11412

Comments, criticisms, and suggestions are welcome!


----------



## beelce

Just one comment...GREAT I really like her


----------



## Ghoul Friday

That's about a 10 on the creepy meter.


----------



## Devils Chariot

That is a great scare! Totally unexpected, great work!!!


----------



## Phil

That is a really good show.


----------



## Joiseygal

I love it! Great Job!!!!


----------



## Stiff Kitten

Way cool love the music


----------



## Revenant

Awesome buildup with the music! I was expecting her head to spin around... the motion you got is much cooler!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Aaaaaaaaaaawsome! What's 3 feet tall and smells like urine? A TOT at Fetch's house.


----------



## GruselWusel

im scared°!!!!


----------



## Lilly

Very cool, very creepy
perfect music too

alot of hard work turned excellent


----------



## Scary Godmother

Yep, scared me too! Awesome prop, great job.:devil:


----------



## SQWIB

That is awesome.
The music is incredibly eerie.

Are you going to post a "How to", I would love to do this for 2009


----------



## Great White

Great job.. You guys cease to amaze me with these props. Some day I will have something to show. lol.. I hope.


----------



## Otaku

Oh, man, that's just beautiful. The soundtrack is perfect, it builds up to the scare so nicely, and the scream is hair-raising. What is it about little kids that makes them so damn creepy?
Surely you will have some wet TOTs this year.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Completely unexpected. Great job.


----------



## Terrormaster

Fetch that came out totally cool and wicked creepy. The music buildup really adds a nice touch. There's gonna be some wet costumes come 1031 thats for sure.


----------



## kevin242

AHAHAHAHAHAAA! I did NOT expect that! Awesome, I want one.


----------



## Fetch

Thanks everyone. The song is "Samara's Song" from The Ring soundtrack, and seemed to fit her perfectly. But I'm going to change it up a little and have her sing "Itsy Bitsy Spider" for a Spider Room scene. I figure that and a couple of spiders crawling on her face (and one in her mouth), and it would be ready to go. She's creepy AND versatile!

Squib, No how-to planned yet (maybe later), but you can get information and pics/clips on the mechanical setup from this thread: 
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11412. 
Beyond that, it's basically just a Picoboo, computer speaker, a pvc frame and a snotrag mache'd styrofoam skull.


----------



## SQWIB

Thanks for the link...Definitely will do this 2009


----------



## Hauntiholik

She's great! I was watching the video and my two boys came over to see it. When the head dropped they both went running! Two thumbs up!


----------



## Tyler

One of the scariest props ive seen, fantastic!


----------



## Death's Door

I'm speechless!!!!!! Great job!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Glad to see you got it figured out. Does the head go back into position on it's own after the tilt back? Great work on the spotlight too. The face just jumps out at you.


----------



## pyro

o that is sooooooooooooo SWEET


----------



## Fetch

Spooky1 said:


> Glad to see you got it figured out. Does the head go back into position on it's own after the tilt back? Great work on the spotlight too. The face just jumps out at you.


Thanks Spooky. Yep, the head goes back into position automatically, and the song starts again for an instant reset.


----------



## throughthepatch

That is fantastic! Truly excellent work.


----------



## Otaku

I got a MP3 of Samara's Song to try out with my dead kid in the rocking chair. That's some of the most eerie music I've ever heard. And I just realized that I could use the same circuit I designed for the "Buried Alive" coffin door to run this prop. I know what's at the top of next year's list! Thanks, Fetch, for the inspiration!

I hate it when ideas come up too late to do anything about them...


----------



## spidermonkey

Jessh that was creepy.

Great job


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

That totally got me...never expected the head to flip over like that...awesome..great job!


----------



## playfx

Sweet!!


----------



## HELLRIDER304

Wow! She's freakin' creepy. I love her!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

damn....that totally got me....i wasn't expecting that at all! excellant work!


----------



## Fetch

Thanks everyone! With all of the great ideas floating around on this board, I am TRULY humbled by the response.


----------



## Blastin

looks great. Perfect surprise as I expected the head/torso to spin, not pop over backwards!
The animatronics work I see on these boards is unbelievable.


----------



## Ghostess

I freakin' LOVE this, the first video totally made me jump. nice work!


----------



## Silent Requiem

awsomely haunting! it makes me miss my little sister.


----------



## Horror off the Highway

OMG............I jumped right out of my chair! That is freakin' awesome!!


----------



## turtle2778

Hey Fetch, did you ever get around to doing a how to on this? I would love to add it to my display. Hell I would love to just keep it in my house all year long.


----------



## Fetch

Alas, no how-to as of yet. Maybe later on this year... she's currently resting comfortably in storage.


----------



## sharpobject

Love it - Love it - Love it !!! Can't wait for the how-to.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus

HAHAHA WOW OUTSTANDING!!! That made me jump and my computer doesnt even have audio (if there was a scream) WELL DONE MAKE MORE OF THESE!!!

would it be wrong to ask for a how-to? haha


----------



## Otaku

It's nice to see this thread pulled back up. Fetch did a hecka job on this prop - it still makes me jump, and the sound track is perfect.


----------



## fritz42_male

Yup - I concur!

Spooky music, completely unexpected prop movement. Perfect. Now all you need is some sawdust close by to mop up the urine!


----------



## Revenant

Otaku said:


> I got a MP3 of Samara's Song to try out with my dead kid in the rocking chair. That's some of the most eerie music I've ever heard. And I just realized that I could use the same circuit I designed for the "Buried Alive" coffin door to run this prop. I know what's at the top of next year's list! Thanks, Fetch, for the inspiration!
> 
> I hate it when ideas come up too late to do anything about them...


So didja end up doing anything with this O?


----------



## DeathTouch

That is flipping cool.


----------



## GothicCandle

oh i like it!!


----------



## kprimm

Yep that is a very cool prop and i love the head movement. I would sure love to see a nice how-to showing the hook up and the how the head movement works. I have more ideas based on that already.


----------



## Fetch

Wow... I can't believe this thread has been resurrected! Thanks for the compliments everyone. I actually need to get her out of storage and spruce her up a bit, as she's probably getting antsy.

BTW, I've almost finished my prop for this year... it's a slightly different take on the "Trash Can Trauma". Should have it ready for the unveiling later this week.


----------



## Fetch

kprimm said:


> Yep that is a very cool prop and i love the head movement. I would sure love to see a nice how-to showing the hook up and the how the head movement works. I have more ideas based on that already.


No how-to yet, but there are a few pics of the mechanism on my photobucket page. The link is at the bottom of my sig.


----------



## Otaku

Revenant said:


> So didja end up doing anything with this O?


I didn't have time to develop a head-dropping prop this year, but I'm in the process of incorporating "Samara's Song" into the dead kid's repertoire. The "La-La" soundtrack can get monotonous after a while. Since there's music in the Samara track, I have to use a "beep" track to run the servo so it doesn't flutter.


----------



## Mortarlover123

lol id second what ghoul friday said, definatly a 10 on the scare factor


----------



## jaege

The music does the trick. Raises the spook factor way up.


----------



## Moon Dog

I think that I dated her in high school...


----------



## shar

Holy crappola!! That is astounding, can't wait to meet the rest of your family!!


----------



## Bascombe

Nice!


----------



## MorbidMariah

WOW! This is truly one of THE SCARIEST props I have ever seen ANYWHERE! Just incredible!


----------



## Fetch

Wow... still feelin' the love after sharing her almost 2 years ago! Thanks gang!


----------



## Dreadnight

Ah man, I love that thing. This may go right to the top of my list of things to imitate!!


----------



## Master-Macabre

Oh my god I had to mute my pc to watch the video. Thats Samaras theme playing from the ring for those of you who dont know. I can watch ANY scary movie but the ring absolutely traumatized me as a kid. I just can NOT watch that movie. Theres something about the audio in particular that I just can't handle. I've been in haunts that recreate the ring and I'm totally fine but theres somehting about the music that just takes me back to being absolutely terrorized to do anything because of that movie. Had I been with your prop I would have handled it fine but with that audio I think I would have gone into a panic attack hahaha


----------



## Tater1970

holy crap... that....was....awsome!!!!!!


----------



## DeadRN

THAT...IS...AWESOME!!! Where did you get the sound from?


----------



## Fetch

DeadRN said:


> THAT...IS...AWESOME!!! Where did you get the sound from?


It's "Samara's Song" from the movie "The Ring". Found it online somewhere, I think.

-Fetch-


----------



## Haunted Wolf

VERY nice work!!!! Not sure how I missed it until now....


----------



## Joiseygal

Out of all the props on this forum this is one of my favorite! I love how creepy she is. Anyway what kind of reactions did you get from the kids?


----------



## SuperCreep31

wow that's awesome... this prop is going on my long list of things to make.


----------



## sickNtwisted

Superb! Ingenious!


----------



## Fetch

I am truly humbled by the continued positive comments on this now 2-year-old prop. Thanks everyone.

Joiseygal, the kids usually kept their distance, but many an adult nearly jumped out of their skin.

-Fetch-


----------



## pskunk119

Awesome prop. Is it still working as well 2 years later?

What part of NC are you in, if I need some help? I'm in eastern NC.


----------



## Fetch

pskunk119 said:


> Awesome prop. Is it still working as well 2 years later?
> 
> What part of NC are you in, if I need some help? I'm in eastern NC.


Still works perfectly, though I did need to tighten a few screws this past season.

I live near Salisbury, about 45 minutes south of Charlotte.

-Fetch-


----------



## Marrow

Wow. This is SO incredible and unexpected. I thought he head would tilt UP and not disgustingly neck twistingly back. Just amazing!


----------



## niblique71

I've always loved this prop. I seem to remember some links to the mech. I'll have to go back and read through the posts to find it. Awesome Job!


----------



## divinedragon7

hehe loved it!


----------



## Fetch

Thanks very much for the kind words. There are a few vids of the mechanism in action on my Photobucket page: video pictures by Bucket-of-Terror - Photobucket


----------



## jakal

Brand new to the forum...and this one gets post #1. Fetch -- First off, mad "props" on the prop. Read the entire thread through and through. WICKED SICK!

Had one question...you used a Valeo 15094704 wiper motor right? It has an auto park feature. The link to the motor in the mechanics thread doesn't work any more given the thread is 2yrs old. 

Where can I find this motor or equivalent? and how much?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Great thread to resurrect...I'm not one to jump, but that is ultimately unexpected and frightening!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

I just saw this for the first time. While watching the video, I was expecting the head to rotate 180 degrees, like an owl. It did rotate, just along a different axis! lol Good job.


----------



## Fetch

jakal said:


> Brand new to the forum...and this one gets post #1. Fetch -- First off, mad "props" on the prop. Read the entire thread through and through. WICKED SICK!
> 
> Had one question...you used a Valeo 15094704 wiper motor right? It has an auto park feature. The link to the motor in the mechanics thread doesn't work any more given the thread is 2yrs old.
> 
> Where can I find this motor or equivalent? and how much?


Thanks for the compliment! Not sure about a source for the motors now, by I think I read somewhere that the Monster Guts wiper motor has that feature. Just shoot Dean an email and ask. Monsterguts.com is his site.


----------



## mattt1977

Fetch,

I have to agree absolutely awesome prop, so simple yet completely startling movement.

I do have a question though, do you have a description or photo on how you wired the wiper motor to use the park function? I would love to have one of these in my graveyard in the front of my house.


----------



## Fetch

mattt1977 said:


> Fetch,
> 
> I have to agree absolutely awesome prop, so simple yet completely startling movement.
> 
> I do have a question though, do you have a description or photo on how you wired the wiper motor to use the park function? I would love to have one of these in my graveyard in the front of my house.


IIRC, the wiper motor was wired as any other. The park feature is just a standard function of that particular model of motor. The use of the control timer to pulse the power is the trick. Don't want to turn this into a how-to thread, so check out this related thread for more info: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11412

The fun starts about halfway down page 4.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Fan-freaking-tastic!!! TOT's will be running like crazy from her!


----------



## lot27

Totally badassed. I was really expecting it to turn around. Awesome job and way to mix it up!


----------



## Lunatic

I missed this one a few years ago. I'm glad it came around again. That is a great prop! Totally unexpected movement. Nice job. I love it!


----------



## turtle2778

I love her!!


----------



## MrGrimm

Haha! That. Is. Awesome.

I too missed this thread, but I am sooo glad it popped up again!

Great job! It totally got me, I was expecting a turn around or pop up or something


----------

